# are tulips and daffodils poisonous?



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

I noticed we are getting some spring growth in the goat pasture already. I think it is daffodils or tulips though. I know we planted some daffodils in the front yard when we first moved here (3 years ago). I couldn't remember where they were planted when we put the goat fence up. Now that I see the growth I think they are planted in what is now the goat lot. 

So are daffodils and tulips okay for goats to eat? I don't think there are tulips out there, just the daffodils, but not exactly sure.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 23, 2013)

Goats that have plenty to eat will entirely avoid strong-scented plants. Generally, any plants that deer avoid will also upset the delicate senses of a goat. Daffodils are seen untouched in goat pastures. Crocus, lavender, lilac and most mints escape damage, as well. Due to the additional pressure of confinement, goats are likely to eat things they wouldn't normally out of sheer boredom Read more: What Are Flowers That Goats Don't Eat? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/info_11369740_flowers-goats-dont-eat.html#ixzz2ImKyakkW    I googled your question.  That is what I got.  There are lots of answers, but they all seem to agree that they are not something you want your goat to eat.  I know around here cows won't touch them in the field.  We have mint and my goats  eat all around it, never touching the mint.





http://everlastingmercy.blogspot.com/2008/03/goats-will-not-eat-daffodils.html  This blog says goats won't eat them  I think it depends on the goat.  Not sure I would believe all I read.  I would watch mine and see what they do.  They may just ignore them.  Hope this helps


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

pdpo222 said:
			
		

> Goats that have plenty to eat will entirely avoid strong-scented plants. Generally, any plants that deer avoid will also upset the delicate senses of a goat. Daffodils are seen untouched in goat pastures. Crocus, lavender, lilac and most mints escape damage, as well. Due to the additional pressure of confinement, goats are likely to eat things they wouldn't normally out of sheer boredom Read more: What Are Flowers That Goats Don't Eat? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/info_11369740_flowers-goats-dont-eat.html#ixzz2ImKyakkW    I googled your question.  That is what I got.  There are lots of answers, but they all seem to agree that they are not something you want your goat to eat.  I know around here cows won't touch them in the field.  We have mint and my goats  eat all around it, never touching the mint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll just watch them around it. There are plenty of other things for them to eat in their pasture. Not even sure if that's the exact spot we put the daffodils or not. I'll know better in the spring. That is if the warm weather then sudden cold snap doesn't kill the sprouts.


----------

